# forgeworld question and etched brass question



## Cold86 (Sep 24, 2010)

Quick noob question about forgeworld etched brass. Do you just glue it on and paint over it? Is there anything special i need to know if i wanna paint over it or just the general use of the etched brass product?

Also I wanna order that new salamnder ven dread but i live in Iowa and our summer gets VERY hot (105degrees Farhenheit today). I know not as hot as Texas or arizona but do yall think i should hold off on odering the dread till fall or winter so that when i get it its not just a pool of resin crap?

thanks,
Cold86


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

what makes you think resin melts in hot weather? 

anyway etched brass glues like any other metal, use super glue,you can also heat it up a little with a lighter to bend it around stuff ,its pretty thin and malleable anyway


----------



## Cold86 (Sep 24, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> what makes you think resin melts in hot weather?


Ive just heard of horror stories of people finecast materials and Forgeworld stuff just getting too hot while being shipped and when it arrives it just all bent to crap and the Ashmantle ven dread is just so detailed that i wanna best limit whatever could go wrong.

I dont know does anyone have any evidence of this i guess? maybe im wrong. :dunno:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

That's true. For thin pieces of resin cast stuff it will warp and bend in extreme heat, say 120 degrees F.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Cold86 said:


> Ive just heard of horror stories of people finecast materials and Forgeworld stuff just getting too hot while being shipped and when it arrives it just all bent to crap and the Ashmantle ven dread is just so detailed that i wanna best limit whatever could go wrong.
> 
> I dont know does anyone have any evidence of this i guess? maybe im wrong. :dunno:


I've heard of one instance of finecast doing that, but it was in a very specific circumstance (all day in an enclosed room next to the window). 

I live in Hawaii and regularly have temps in the low to mid-90s. My FW stuff was fine when it arrived. And it is still fine despite summer temps. I don't tempt fate so I don't leave anything in the sun.

Oh, and a cautionary note on brass--wear gloves. My brass has cut me on occasion.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Cold86 said:


> Ive just heard of horror stories of people finecast materials and Forgeworld stuff just getting too hot while being shipped and when it arrives it just all bent to crap and the Ashmantle ven dread is just so detailed that i wanna best limit whatever could go wrong.
> 
> I dont know does anyone have any evidence of this i guess? maybe im wrong. :dunno:


FW resin and fine cast are two different materials, FW resin can and will arrive warped, its just part of the fun, but if extreme heat can warp it then you can heat it and reset the pieces, just immerse it in hot water and bend it back or use a hair dryer like what i does !

also if anything from FW arrives melted or in anyway not up to standard, contact them and they will replace it,but i can safely say the boxes are well insulated and full of protection, dont worry your model will be more than safe,i order alot of product from FW and since they switched to vac molds the stuff has been amazing, i can only assume GW have adopted finecast due to safety legistlation in the mass market for toys rather than what FW use.


----------

